# Spinner won't spin w/o help



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Hopefully someone out there can give me an idea what is wrong with my salt spreader, When I turn it on, it does nothing until I go and hand spin the wheel every time, then it will work. I just had a new motor put on it last year and it was working fine when I stored it this spring. Any ideas, it is a snow-ex junior.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

when my fisher would do that i would have to tighten the set screw up by the pulley and belt next to the motor.


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a swenson spreader that was the same way (I don't even know if yours is the same type) but the electric clutch wasn't getting a good 12 volts, so I wired in a relay, so that it sourced it's power straight from the trucks battery, and used the original wire to just signal the relay. now it pops on every time with no trouble.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

When I had that problem, it was the gearbox going bad. Used it for a year like that, then I finally figured it out.


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your input, I wound up taking the new motor off and got it tested and found that a bearing had seazed up inside. Luckly Snow-EX covered it. Put the new motor on today and it fired right up.:redbounce


----------

